# its cold



## wynedot55 (Dec 10, 2008)

man its cold here today.i looked at the temp before i went out an its 32.so i put a coat on an went an fed an watered the pullet girls an fed the goats.went ahead an took the trash out.put the dog back in the garage fed an watered her.all the cows was looking at me like feed me.an they have lots of hay an the lick tubbs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 10, 2008)

Where's the guy who can sweat in 20 degree weather? Your thin blood is showing! 

BTW- It's only 19 here! Whenever we hit 32 again I won't be wearing a coat unless there is a nasty windchill!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 10, 2008)

oh i can take the cold.we have a pretty  good windchill.i just hope i dont gwet sick again.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 10, 2008)

You won't get sick from the cold. Although you can get sick from getting cold. If you are already fighting something off and get cold the energy you use to try and get warm is taken away from fighting the illness and that's how you get sick when you get cold.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 10, 2008)

well my sinuses are killing me in this mess.an the cold makes me feel sluggish.


----------



## Thewife (Dec 10, 2008)

What cold?
It's 50+ degrees!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 10, 2008)

its 32 hwere still.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 10, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> well my sinuses are killing me in this mess.an the cold makes me feel sluggish.


Yep, cold = sluggish!

thewife-quit being such a hog of the nice warm weather and share it!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 10, 2008)

im not gonna let it knock me on my back.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## babyboy1_mom (Dec 10, 2008)

It is 46 here right now, but we may get some snow tonight and tomorrow morning.  I haven't seen snow here in a long time.  I hope that if we get some, then it is enough for my little boy to at least play in for a moment.  He has been wanting to see snow for a while now.  He is excited that we "might" get some snow.  He is only 4 yrs. old.  I am not as excited...lol

Dorothy


----------



## Thewife (Dec 10, 2008)

I would share my good weather if I could!
I will be whining about the cold soon!
According to our weather forcast, the good stuff is going away and we have a cold snap coming, maybe even some ot the nasty white stuff!

I don't do well in the cold!


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 11, 2008)

it cold here this morning as well.makes going out  to work alot of fun.ill be glad when it warms up i have alot to catch up on.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Dec 11, 2008)

It was 23 this morning when I got up but it fell to 19. With no wind it felt balmy and I did the chores-even outside ones-in long sleeve shirt and a sweatshirt. The temp not only dropped to 19 but, the winds have picked up and now it feels cold.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 11, 2008)

yes the wind cuts like a knife when it blows.


----------



## wynedot55 (Dec 12, 2008)

they say we are going to get hitt with another cold blast monday.looks like we are going to have a cold winter.


----------

